# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Ανδρόπαυση-Ορμονική αποκατάσταση στον Άνδρα (HRT-TRT)

## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Καθώς μεγαλώνουμε, το ορμονικό προφίλ μας ακολουθεί τη διαδικασία της γήρανσης. 
Και στα δύο φύλα, οι στεροειδείς ορμόνες (ανδρογόνα και οιστρογόνα) ελαττώνονται και η χαρακτηριστική κρίση της μέσης ηλικίας υφίσταται – η εμμηνόπαυση και η ανδρόπαυση. 
Τα συμπτώματα που χαρακτηρίζουν τη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση είναι: κατάθλιψη-μελαγχολία, έλλειψη ερωτικής επιθυμίας-libido, ελάττωση της οστικής πυκνότητας-οστεοπενία, μείωση της μυϊκής μάζας και δύναμης-σαρκοπενία  και αύξηση του σπλαχνικού κοιλιακού λίπους. 
Η  ορμονική αποκατάσταση αποτελεί την ενδεικτικότερη αντιμετώπιση, που αποτελεί μια εκ των παραμέτρων της ορθολογιστικής αντιγήρανσης, συμβάλλοντας έτσι στην ορμονική ισορροπία του μεσήλικα. 
Για να γίνει ορθή εκτίμηση τόσο του υπογοναδισμού, όσο και του υποθυρεοειδισμού, είναι απαραίτητη όχι μόνο η ολική μέτρηση των αντίστοιχων ορμονών (τεστοστερόνη, θυροξίνη, τριωδοθυρονίνη), αλλά και των ελεύθερων τιμών τους. 
Οι ορμόνες αυτές είναι συνδεδεμένες και δεσμευμένες με μια πρωτεΐνη που τις μεταφέρει στο αίμα (TBG & SHBG), όμως η ενεργή τους μορφή είναι ουσιαστικά η αδέσμευτη που κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερη στο αίμα. 
Γι’ αυτό, πριν βγάλουμε επιπόλαια και αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα περί ορμονικής ανεπάρκειας, θα πρέπει να γίνει σφαιρική εκτίμηση και πλήρης ορμονικός έλεγχος. 
Στον πρωτοπαθή υπογοναδισμό έχουμε φυσιολογικές τιμές των LH,FSH,  ενώ η ολική και ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη είναι χαμηλές. 
Αυτό πρακτικά μεταφράζεται σε μικρότερο μέγεθος των όρχεων με φυσιολογική σπερματογένεση, που ανακτάται με τη χορήγηση βήτα χοριακής γοναδοτροπίνης. 
Στο δευτεροπαθή υπογοναδισμό όλες οι παραπάνω μετρήσεις είναι κάτω του φυσιολογικού ορίου και το άτομο έχει επηρεασμένο όλο τον άξονα (υποθάλαμος-υπόφυση-γονάδες). 
Εκεί απαιτείται και η χορήγηση κλομιφαίνης, που θα προκαλέσει την αύξηση της GnRH από τον εγκέφαλο. 

Στην περίπτωση όπου μετά τη θεραπευτική χορήγηση βήτα χοριακής γοναδοτροπίνης, κλομιφαίνης και ταμοξιφαίνης (ενίοτε αναστροζόλης) και μετά το πέρας 6-12 μηνών, εφόσον ο πρώην χρήστης ΑΑΣ ή ο μεσήλικας έχει ακόμη τα κλασικά συμπτώματα υπογοναδισμού (στυτική δυσλειτουργία, μυϊκή ατροφία-αδυναμία, έλλειψη ενεργητικότητας-κατάθλιψη, μυοσκελετικοί πόνοι-κακουχία και αύξηση της περιφέρειας λόγω κοιλιακού-σπλαχνικού λίπους), τότε και μόνο τότε θα υποχρεούται να υποβληθεί σε ισόβια ορμονική αποκατάσταση, γνωστή και ως ‘’Hormone Replacement Therapy’’. 
Ανασταλτικοί παράγοντες για την έναρξη ορμονικής αποκατάστασης, αποτελούν η πολυκυτταραιμία (αιμοσφαιρίνη>18), η υπνική άπνοια αποφρακτικού τύπου, η καλοήθης προστατική υπερτροφία (PSA>4) και η δυσλιπιδαιμία (HDL<40). 
Αφού γίνει παρακολούθηση από βιοπαθολόγο, ενδοκρινολόγο και ειδικό αθλητίατρο (σε περιπτώσεις αθλητών), τότε θα αποφασιστεί η ποσότητα της τεστοστερόνης είτε ενδομυϊκά-παρεντερικά, είτε με τη μορφή γέλης-εμπλάστρου(επιδερμικά), ή από το στόμα (per os). 
Oι εστέρες τεστοστερόνης που χρησιμοποιούνται, είναι συνήθως αργοί – με τον ενανθικό και σιπιονικό να έχουν τη μερίδα του λέοντος – ενώ ο δεκανοικός εφαρμόζεται σε μεγάλύτερη δοσολογία των 1000mg. 
Η περιοδικότητα των ενδομυϊκών – ή υποδόριων ενέσεων κυμαίνεται από καθημερινά, δύο φορές τη βδομάδα, ανά εβδομάδα, ανά δύο εβδομάδες, ή ανά τρίμηνο (testosterone undecaonate). Η υποδόρια χορήγηση καθυστερεί την απορρόφηση και προσφέρει μια πιο παρατεταμένη φαρμακοκινητική. 
Η υποψία ότι η χορήγηση τεστοστερόνης στο υποδόριο, θα αύξανε τις πιθανότητες για αρωματοποίηση, είναι βάσιμη σε χρήστες με υποδόριο  με ποσοστό >15%. 
Το γεγονός όμως ότι, η τεστοστερόνη αποδεσμεύεται του εστέρα, αφότου εισέλθει στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος, καταρρίπτει το συγκεκριμένο ισχυρισμό. 
Συνεπώς η αύξηση της βήτα οιστραδιόλης (Ε2), δεν είναι βάσιμη εκδοχή. 
Το υποδόριο επίσης, είναι φτωχότερο του μυϊκού ιστού σε αγγειοβρίθεια και ως εκ τούτου η φαρμακοκινητική θα είναι βραδύτερη. 
Η χρήση  διαδερμικής τεστοστερόνης πλεονεκτεί σε θέμα γενετήσιας ορμής, καθότι η επιδερμίδα διαθέτει αυξημένη συγκέντρωση του ενζύμου 5α ρεδουκτάση που ως γνωστόν ανάγει την τεστοστερόνη, στο ανδρογόνο διυδροξυτεστοστερόνη. 
H DHT αυξάνει όμως και την επιθετικότητα, όπως και την αυτοπεποίθηση, μνήμη και οξυδέρκεια. 
Η χρήση του πεπτιδίου της βήτα χοριακής γοναδοτροπίνης (β-HCG) συμβάλλει στο να διατηρείται μια ικανοποιητική ενδογενής παραγωγή τεστοστερόνης (μέσω ωχρινοτρόπου ορμόνης LH), καθώς και η σπερματογένεση (μέσω θυλακιοτρόπου ορμόνης FSH). 
Έτσι και οι όρχεις δεν  παθαίνουν σμίκρυνση, αλλά ούτε και  το σπέρμα υφίσταται αλλοίωση (ολιγοσπερμία<20.000.000/ml). Επίσης η β-HCG συμβάλλει στην αύξηση της βιοσύνθεσης πρεγνενολόνης, προγεστερόνης και διυδροεπιανδροστερόνης. 
Αυτά τα στεροειδή μόρια μέσα σε ορμονική αποκατάσταση ελαττώνουν τη συγκέντρωση τους. Έτσι η χορήγηση  της  θα συμβάλλει στην αποκατάσταση αυτών. Η χρήση της β-HCG,καλό είναι να γίνεται την παραμονή της εβδομαδιαίας  χορήγησης. Και αυτό διότι την παραμονή της ένεσης τα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης ορού θα βρίσκονται στα κατώτερα. 
Συνεπώς μια χορήγηση της β-HCG θα έδινε μια ώθηση και αύξηση της ενδογενούς τεστοστερόνης. 
Κατά τη διάρκεια της θεραπείας ορμονικής υποκατάστασης επιβάλλεται η μηνιαία παρακολούθηση των τιμών  της ολικής (TT)  και ελεύθερης τεστoστερόνης (FT), της σφαιρίνης δέσμευσης φυλετικών ορμονών (SHBG), του αιματοκρίτη (Htc), των οιστρογόνων-βήτα οιστραδιόλης (Ε2), του αθηρωματικού κλάσματος (HDL/LDL) και μια φορά το χρόνο, του προστατικού αντιγόνου PSA/FREE PSA. 
Ο ασθενής που υποβάλλεται σε HRT,θα πρέπει να κάνει  ετήσια δακτυλική εξέταση προστάτη, υπερηχογράφημα καρδιάς, ΗΚΓ και μέτρηση αρτηριακής πίεσης. 
Προληπτικά ο υπογοναδικός μεσήλικας που υποβάλλεται σε HRT , ενδέχεται να λάβει ακετυλοσαλυκιλικό οξύ (ασπιρίνη) και ιχθυέλαια Ω3 (DHA/EPA) ως αντιπηκτικά μέσα, αναστολέας αρωματάσης (αναστροζόλη)  και φιναστερίδη (αναστολέας 5α ρεδουκτάσης) για τις αλληλεπιδράσεις της διυδροξυτεστοστερόνης (DHT) στο τριχωτό μαλλιών και τον προστατικό αδένα. 
Βέβαια, η χρήση της τελευταίας θα εξασθενήσει τη γενετήσια ορμή και ενδέχεται να επιφέρει μελαγχολία, αφού η  DHT αποτελεί ένα ισχυρό ανδρογόνο με αντικαταθλιπτικές ιδιότητες για το μεσήλικα άνδρα. 
Κάθε νόμισμα έχει δύο όψεις- από τη μια η κατάχρηση έχει τις συνέπειες της, από την άλλη οι χαμηλές υπογοναδικές τιμές ως αποτέλεσμα της χρόνια κατάχρησης έχουν κι εκείνες τις επιπτώσεις της. 
Αυξημένη ποσότητα τεστοστερόνης, επιφέρει ελάττωση της λιποπρωτεΐνης υψηλής πυκνότητας που δρα καρδιοπροστατευτικά στο αρτηριακό ενδοθήλιο. 
Σε αυτό εμπλέκεται η αναγόμενη DHT, ανδρογόνο ισχυρότερο πέντε φορές της τεστοστερόνης. Αύξηση της ερυθροκυττάρωσης είναι ένα σύνηθες φαινόμενο, αφού τα ανδρογόνα διεγείρουν τους νεφρούς για παραγωγή ερυθροποιητίνης (ΕΠΟ), όπως και αυξάνουν την απορρόφηση σιδήρου στον εντερικό σωλήνα. 
Η αρωματοποίηση αποτελεί ένα φυσικό επακόλουθο της χρήσης τεστοστερόνης και όταν η τιμή της βήτα οιστραδιόλης αυξηθεί >50ng/ml, συμβαίνει μαστοδυνία στις θηλές, αλλά και σε γυναικομαστία όταν η τιμή γίνει τριψήφια. 
Αύξηση των οιστρογόνων, αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες για θρομβοπάθειες. 
Η καλοήθης προστατική υπερτροφία (BPH), δεν είναι αναγκαία φυσικό επακόλουθο της αύξησης της DHT. 
Αυτό που έχει διαπιστωθεί σε άτομα μέσης  ηλικίας με BPH,είναι μια κυριαρχία  των οιστρογόνων έναντι των ανδρογόνων. 
Οπωσδήποτε όμως ο καρκίνος προστάτη αποτελεί αντένδειξη για έναρξη ορμονικής αποκατάστασης, όπως και μια αυξημένη οριακά τιμή του προστατικού αντιγόνου PSA. 
Τέλος να διευκρινιστεί πως, η χρήση τεστοστερόνης από μόνη της δεν οδηγεί σε καρκίνο προστάτη. 
Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της τεστοστερόνης είναι δεσμευμένο με την πρωτεΐνη SHBG, που τη μεταφέρει μέσα στο αίμα. 
Ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό (2%) παραμένει ελεύθερη και αδέσμευτη από τη σφαιρίνη δέσμευσης φυλετικών ορμονών. 
Όσο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό βιοδιαθέσιμης ελεύθερης τεστοστερόνης είναι ελεύθερο, τόση καλύτερη είναι η γενετήσια ορμή και η δύναμη μας. 
Μόνο η ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη ενώνεται με τον ανδρογονικό υποδοχέα στο κυτταρόπλασμα. Συνεπώς οι τιμές ελεύθερης τεστοστερόνης και SHBG είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογες. 
Όσο μεγαλώνουμε, η τιμή της SHBG αυξάνει  (και της ελεύθερης τεστοστερόνης ελαττώνεται) και αυτό αποτελεί και έναν από τους λόγους της ανδρόπαυσης. 
Αυτό  αιτιολογείται από  τη σαρκοπενία και την αύξηση του υποδορίου, που συνεπάγεται αύξηση της βήτα οιστραδιόλης. 
Ως εκ τούτου, η  αύξηση της βήτα οιστραδιόλης (Ε2), θα αυξήσει τη SHBG και θα ελαττώσει την FT. Ένας τρόπος για να αυξήσουμε την τιμή της ελεύθερης τεστοστερόνης είναι η χρήση συνθετικής μορφής DHT(μεστερολόνη, ντροστανολόνη), ή της δαναζόλης.Μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο βελτιώνεται η libido,αφού ελαττώνεται η SHBG. 

=> ΕΠΙΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΑ:
H τεστοστερόνη αυξάνει τα επίπεδα νιτρικού οξειδίου και την αγγειοδιαστολή του ανδρικού μορίου. Η αιμάτωση και η στυτική λειτουργία βελτιώνονται δραματικά.
Η τεστστερόνη,κάνει τον άνδρα δυνατότερο,οξυδερκή,σεξουαλικά δραστήριο,με βελτιωμένο αίσθημα αυτοπεποίθησης και επίπεδα σωματικής αντοχής.Η αρωματοποίηση και ο οιστοργονισμός της τεστοστερόνης από το ένζυμο αρωματάση,είναι συνδεδεμένη με τη σερ...οτονίνη,την ορμόνη της ευτυχίας.Τα επίπεδα του νευροδιαβιβαστή ντοπαμίνη αυξάνουν,που είναι αλληλένδετα με την αποφασιστηκότητα και το αίσθημα ανταπόδωσης. Η τεσοτστερόνη αυξάνει την επαναπρόσληψη ασβεστίου από τα νεφρικά σωληνάρια και βελτιώνει την οστική πυκνότητα.Συνεπώς,καταπολεμάται η οστεοπενία και η οστεοπόρωση.
Η τεστοστερόνη καταπολεμά την αναιμία και βελτιώνει τη φυσική αντοχή.
Η παραγωγή ερυθροποιητίνης από τους νεφρούς αυξάνει,καθώς αυξάνει και η απορόφηση του αιμικού δισθενούς σιδήρου.
Η τεστοστερόνη καταβολίζει τον υποδόριο ιστό,είτε μέσω αύξησης στη βήτα οξείδωση των λιπαρών οξέων,είτε μέσω αύξησης της άλιπης σωματικής μάζας.Βελτιώνεται η ευαισθησία στην ινσουλίνη (ελάττωση γλυκοζιωμένης αιμοσφαιρίνης Hg A1C) και καταπολεμά το μεταβολικό σύνδρομο.
Η τεστοστερόνη βελτιώνει την αυτοπεποίθηση μέσω της αναγωγής της στη διύδροξυτεστοστερόνη,ένα μείζον ανδρογόνο.
Η τεστοστερόνη είναι ο βασιλιάς των ορμονών στον άνδρα και αυτό που τον διαχωρίζει από τα αγόρια.
Η χρήση τεστοστερόνης,αποτελεί την επιτομή της αντιγήρανσης (TRT) και τη βάση της ορμονικής αποκατάστασης στους ενήλικες (HRT)

http://gtoul.com/%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%B5%...A%CE%B9%CE%B1/

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

http://gtoul.com/%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%81%...mone-replacem/

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

http://www.newsbomb.gr/ygeia/news/st...atastasi-video

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Κλασική εικόνα β'παθούς (γοναδοτροπικού) υπογοναδισμού,με ανενεργή υπόφυση και θυλακιοτρόπο,ωχρινοτρόπο ορμόνη σε χαμηλά επίπεδα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

http://papelle.gr/chronia-polla-kai-...a-einai-arketa

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Μετά από αποχή δύο σχεδόν ετών,επανέρχομαι στην ιστοσελίδα του Bodybuilding.gr και ευχαριστώ τον moderator Polyneikos για τη μεσολάβηση του αυτή.
Θα ήθελα να παραθέσω κάποια βίντεο ομιλιών μου πάνω στο φλέγον θέμα της ορμονικής αποκατάστασης,που ταλανίζει το 100% τέως αγωνιστικών αθλητών.
Οι ομιλίες πραγματοποιήθηκαν το 2017,2018 σε Κολέγιο Αθηνών,Ζάππειο μέγαρο,Royal Olympic hotel,Athens Plaza hotel.
Πλέον η ανδρόπαυση είναι μια υπαρκτή κατάσταση,όπου αφορά και τον συνηθισμένο μεσήλικα που δε γυμνάζεται.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Η Ανδρόπαυση είναι ενα σημαντικό θέμα που αφορα τον άντρα όπως και τις γυναίκες κατα την εμμηνόπαυση και επηρεάζει άμεσα την ψυχολογία και την ποιότητα ζωής του και η αντιμετώπιση προσφέρει ποιότητα ζωής απο την μέση ηλικία και μετα 
Και στα χρόνια μας είναι ακόμη πιο σημαντική η αντιμετώπιση σε σχέση με παλιότερα , που ο άντρας όπως και η γυναίκα αναζητούν καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής στο θέμα αυτο

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η συνεισφορα σας Γιατρε ειναι γνωστη και τεραστιας χρηστικης αξιας ,ευχαριστουμε που επανηλθατε.

Οπως σωστα επισημαινετε .... <<Στην περίπτωση όπου μετά τη θεραπευτική χορήγηση βήτα χοριακής γοναδοτροπίνης, κλομιφαίνης και ταμοξιφαίνης (ενίοτε αναστροζόλης) και μετά το πέρας 6-12 μηνών, εφόσον ο πρώην χρήστης ΑΑΣ ή ο μεσήλικας έχει ακόμη τα κλασικά συμπτώματα υπογοναδισμού (στυτική δυσλειτουργία, μυϊκή ατροφία-αδυναμία, έλλειψη ενεργητικότητας-κατάθλιψη, μυοσκελετικοί πόνοι-κακουχία και αύξηση της περιφέρειας λόγω κοιλιακού-σπλαχνικού λίπους), τότε και μόνο τότε θα υποχρεούται να υποβληθεί σε ισόβια ορμονική αποκατάσταση, γνωστή και ως ‘’Hormone Replacement Therapy’’. >>

 Καθως μεγαλωνουμε κ το ορμονικο μας προφιλ ακολουθει τη φυσιολογικη  διαδικασια της γηρανσης  αν ομως χωρις να εχει φτασει στα ''ταρταρα" :01. Wink:   , πιστευετε οτι ειναι ορθον να ξεκινησει καποιος την διαδικασια που σιγουρα θα εχει ωφελη σε ποιοτητα ζωης σε αυτα που αναφερετε , αλλα και το ρισκο των πιθανον παρενεργειων οπως υπερπλασια προστατη κλπ ;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Η συνεισφορα σας Γιατρε ειναι γνωστη και τεραστιας χρηστικης αξιας ,ευχαριστουμε που επανηλθατε.
> 
> Οπως σωστα επισημαινετε .... <<Στην περίπτωση όπου μετά τη θεραπευτική χορήγηση βήτα χοριακής γοναδοτροπίνης, κλομιφαίνης και ταμοξιφαίνης (ενίοτε αναστροζόλης) και μετά το πέρας 6-12 μηνών, εφόσον ο πρώην χρήστης ΑΑΣ ή ο μεσήλικας έχει ακόμη τα κλασικά συμπτώματα υπογοναδισμού (στυτική δυσλειτουργία, μυϊκή ατροφία-αδυναμία, έλλειψη ενεργητικότητας-κατάθλιψη, μυοσκελετικοί πόνοι-κακουχία και αύξηση της περιφέρειας λόγω κοιλιακού-σπλαχνικού λίπους), τότε και μόνο τότε θα υποχρεούται να υποβληθεί σε ισόβια ορμονική αποκατάσταση, γνωστή και ως ‘’Hormone Replacement Therapy’’. >>
> 
>  Καθως μεγαλωνουμε κ το ορμονικο μας προφιλ ακολουθει τη φυσιολογικη  διαδικασια της γηρανσης  αν ομως χωρις να εχει φτασει στα ''ταρταρα"  , πιστευετε οτι ειναι ορθον να ξεκινησει καποιος την διαδικασια που σιγουρα θα εχει ωφελη σε ποιοτητα ζωης σε αυτα που αναφερετε , αλλα και το ρισκο των πιθανον παρενεργειων οπως υπερπλασια προστατη κλπ ;


Ωραία ερώτηση Χρήστο,όπου έχω τοποθετηθεί ξανά.
Η ορμονική αποκατάσταση είναι μια θεραπεία νόσου και όχι μια μόδα.
Έχω αποτρέψει μεσήλικες που ήθελαν να βελτιώσουν την τεστοστερόνη τους-μέσα στα φυσιολογικά ανώτερα όρια-αλλά δεν υπήρχε θέμα υπογοναδισμού (1ο παθή-2ο παθή)
Βέβαια,οι τιμές είναι και σχετικές,που σημαίνει πως για έναν σωματώδη αθλητή με έντονη ερωτική ζωή μια τεστοστερόνη στο 50% 'ίσως να μην του έφτανε για τον τρόπο ζωής του.
Σε σχέση με κάποιον που δε σηκώνει βάρη και δεν έχει έντονη σεξουαλική ζωή.
Ο HPTA δηλαδή ο άξονας και η ενδογενή παραγωγή τεστοστερόνης είναι κάτι που ακολουθεί φθίνουσα πορεία ανάλογα και με τον τρόπο ζωής (ύπνος,άγχος,χρήση οποιοειδών,βαρβιτουρικών,κορτιζόνης,παχυσαρκία,έλλειψη σωματικής άσκησης).
Εάν είναι ''ζωντανός'' και  ενεργός,είναι κρίμα να τον ''κλείσουμε''.
Η εξωγενής χρήση TRT σταματά τη δική μας παραγωγή,που λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη φθίνουσα πορεία του ορμονικού συστήματος,δεν θα επανέλθει μετά τη διακοπή της χρήσης.
Δηλαδή η ορμονική αποκατάσταση πρέπει να είναι ισόβια και όχι περιστασιακή.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι δείκτες υγείας θα πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται σε μια σταθερή περιοδικότητα μηνών.
Η παραγωγή ερυθροκυττάρων,η μεγένθυση του προστατικού αδένα,η ανδρογονικού τύπου αλωπεκίαση,η υπνική άπνοια,η σμίκρυνση των όρχεων,η υπογονιμότητα,η ελάττωση της λιποπρωτείνης υψηλής πυκνότητας,η αρωματοποίηση.
Βέβαια,ο υπογοναδισμός μπορεί να είναι οριακού τύπου (πρωτοπαθής),όπου εκεί δίνω μια ευκαιρία στον ασθενή να σηκώνει και να επανέλθει ορμονικά με ορμονική αποθεραπεία.
Που όμως αυτή η ενδεχόμενη ανάταση δεν ξέρουμε εάν θα είναι μόνιμη,ή προσωρινή.
Εκεί λοιπόν μπαίνει το δίλημμα και η υπεύθυνη απόφαση να ξεκινήσει η ορμονοαποκατάσταση για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής του.
Υπάρχει όμως και η γκρίζα πλευρά,όχι δηλαδή άσπρο,ή μαύρο.
Μπορούμε σε έναν φυσιολογικό άξονα να βελτιώσουμε κάποιες παραμέτρους με έντεχνο τρόπο και προσωρινή φαρμακευτική αγωγή,που θα δώσει καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής στον χρήστη.
Αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις με άλλα λόγια είναι σαν να ρυθμίζουμε κάποιους διακόπτες και ο άξονας να γίνει καλύτερος,χωρίς την εισαγωγή σε TRT/HRT.
Σίγουρα πολλοί θα νομίζουν ότι είναι τυχερός ένας που κάνει χρήση 100mg του μείζονος ανδρογόνου εβδομαδιαίως.
Αλλά σκεφτείτε πως αυτή η μικρή δόση δεν είναι τίποτε μπροστά στις μεγαδόσεις και τα γραμμάρια που καταχράζονται αγωνιστικοί,αλλά και όσοι επιθυμούν να φτιάξουν το σώμα τους.
Το TRT μιμείται την καθημερινή παραγωγή φυσικής τεστοστερόνης και κρατά τις τιμές μας σε εφηβικά επίπεδα.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι δε θέλει αιματολογική παρακολούθηση και χρήση κάποιων φαρμάκων σε σταθερή βάση (χοριακή γοναδοτροπίνη,αναστολείς αρωματάσης,συνθετική DHT).
Συνεπώς έχει και κάποιο κόστος,αλλά κυρίως μια συνέπεια.
Να παίρνεις τα φάρμακα σου σε περίοδο ταξιδιών και διακοπών,ανεξάρτητα τι σου λέει η φίλη σου,ή το περιβάλλον σου.
Είναι σαν το διαβητικό ασθενή που μαθαίνει να ζει με την ινσουλίνη του.
ΥΓ:Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια,χαιρετισμούς στο γιο σου.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Η Ανδρόπαυση είναι ενα σημαντικό θέμα που αφορα τον άντρα όπως και τις γυναίκες κατα την εμμηνόπαυση και επηρεάζει άμεσα την ψυχολογία και την ποιότητα ζωής του και η αντιμετώπιση προσφέρει ποιότητα ζωής απο την μέση ηλικία και μετα 
> Και στα χρόνια μας είναι ακόμη πιο σημαντική η αντιμετώπιση σε σχέση με παλιότερα , που ο άντρας όπως και η γυναίκα αναζητούν καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής στο θέμα αυτο


Πράγματι Ηλία.
Είναι καιρός πλέον ο Έλληνας άνδρας να απενοχοποιήσει και να απαλλαγεί από την ορμονοφοβία.
Η ποιότητα σεξουαλικής ζωής και το δικαίωμα στην ομορφιά,είναι δικαίωμα και του άνδρα.
Και δεδομένης της χρόνιας χρήσης ορμονών από τους αγωνιστικούς και μη του σιδερένιου αθλήματος,καταλαβαίνουμε πως αυτό είναι μια κατάσταση όπου σχεδόν όλοι θα αντιμετωπίσουν ύστερα από  το τέλος μιας καριέρας.
Πολλοί ξένοι ηγέτες υποβάλλονται σε HRT (Trump,Berlusconi,Clinton) και έχουν μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία στη νιότη.
Γερνάμε γιατί οι ορμόνες μας βρίσκονται σε πτώση και η αποκατάσταση των τιμών τους,είναι η μισή αντιγήρανση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Καλυφθηκα πληρως :03. Thumb up:  , ευχαριστω.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Ωραία ερώτηση Χρήστο,όπου έχω τοποθετηθεί ξανά.
> Η ορμονική αποκατάσταση είναι μια θεραπεία νόσου και όχι μια μόδα.
> Έχω αποτρέψει μεσήλικες που ήθελαν να βελτιώσουν την τεστοστερόνη τους-μέσα στα φυσιολογικά ανώτερα όρια-αλλά δεν υπήρχε θέμα υπογοναδισμού (1ο παθή-2ο παθή)
> Βέβαια,οι τιμές είναι και σχετικές,που σημαίνει πως για έναν σωματώδη αθλητή με έντονη ερωτική ζωή μια τεστοστερόνη στο 50% 'ίσως να μην του έφτανε για τον τρόπο ζωής του.
> Σε σχέση με κάποιον που δε σηκώνει βάρη και δεν έχει έντονη σεξουαλική ζωή.
> Ο HPTA δηλαδή ο άξονας και η ενδογενή παραγωγή τεστοστερόνης είναι κάτι που ακολουθεί φθίνουσα πορεία ανάλογα και με τον τρόπο ζωής (ύπνος,άγχος,χρήση οποιοειδών,βαρβιτουρικών,κορτιζόνης,παχυσαρκία,έλλειψη σωματικής άσκησης).
> Εάν είναι ''ζωντανός'' και  ενεργός,είναι κρίμα να τον ''κλείσουμε''.
> Η εξωγενής χρήση TRT σταματά τη δική μας παραγωγή,που λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη φθίνουσα πορεία του ορμονικού συστήματος,δεν θα επανέλθει μετά τη διακοπή της χρήσης.
> Δηλαδή η ορμονική αποκατάσταση πρέπει να είναι ισόβια και όχι περιστασιακή.
> ...


http://gtoul.com/%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%BD%...%84%CE%BF-hrt/

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ο συνάδελφος,πατριώτης και φίλος γνωστός ψυχιάτρος Θάνος Ασκητής,αναλύει εξαιρετικά το θέμα από τη δική του οπτική γωνία.






Με τους ομιλητές του Πανελλήνιου συνεδρίου της  Ελληνικής Γηριατρικής εταιρίας (Παπαχαραλάμπους,Kαρατιανός,Ασκητής,Καρδάση,Κωνσταντινίδης)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

"Τα Χριστούγεννα είναι εορτή αγάπης και σηματοδοτούν το κλείσιμο του έτους.
Με τον εορτασμό της πρωτοχρονιάς μια εβδομάδα αργότερα, έχουμε μια νέα σελίδα στη ζωή μας και τους εκάστοτε στόχους μας.
Ως τέως πρωταθλητής, θυμάμαι πως με το ξεκίνημα του χρόνου, έθετα ως ορόσημο κάποιους προσωπικούς στόχους, που ήταν η αρχή μιας νέας οδύσσειας, για την Ιθάκη μου.
Ως νυν ιατρός και συγγραφέας,θέλω να δώσω ένα μήνυμα στους Έλληνες άνδρες που διάγουν την τέταρτη δεκαετία της ζωής τους.
Προσδοκώ το 2019, να είναι η απαρχή της προσωπικής αναζήτησης κάθε Έλληνα της μέσης ηλικίας.
Είναι καιρός πλέον ο 40ρης Έλληνας, να φροντίσει και να κάνει κάτι για τον εαυτό του, που θα του δώσει μια ανάταση, ποιότητα ζωής και ευεξία.
Είναι καιρός πια ο Έλληνας μεσήλικας, να ενημερωθεί για την ανδρόπαυση που βιώνει, που συνεπάγεται τα ψυχικά και σωματικά προβλήματα της καθημερινότητας του.
Κυρίως να μάθει για την ορμονική αποκατάσταση, που έχει αλλάξει τις ζωές εκατομμυρίων Αμερικανών και Ευρωπαίων την τελευταία πενταετία.
Φτάσαμε στο κατώφλι του 2019, μισό αιώνα μετά την κατάκτηση της Σελήνης και αρκετό μέρος του πληθυσμού σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα, δεν έχει καταφέρει να ζήσει μια δεύτερη εφηβεία, με αξιοπρέπεια και ευ ζην.
Εύχομαι στους Έλληνες τη νέα χρονιά να βρουν τη χαμένη τους νιότη και ευεξία, μέσα από την ορθή και έγκυρη εκτίμηση του ορμονικού τους συστήματος. 
Ζούμε μια φορά σε αυτό τον κόσμο και εάν είναι καλά τα χρόνια αυτά, είναι αρκετά.
Η συνήθης στερεότυπη ευχή ''χρόνια πολλά'' που συχνά ανταλλάζουμε, φαίνεται να αποτελεί την ουσιαστικότερη ευχή για όλους μας, τελικά. 
Ας φροντίσουμε εμείς για τους εαυτούς μας, ώστε τα πολλά χρόνια να είναι και ποιοτικά, δημιουργικά, ωφέλημα κι εποικοδομητικά για εμάς και όλους όσους συναναστρεφόμαστε. Η πρόληψη αποτελεί το κλειδί της μακροβιότητας και το προλαμβάνω ισοδυναμεί με το θεραπεύω.

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους, με υγεία και ευημερία.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραία η ευχή και το μήνυμα κυρίως που πέρασες Γιώργο και οχι μόνο άνδρες που διάγουν την τέταρτη δεκαετία , αλλα και την πέμπτη  :01. Razz:  " γιατι η 4η πέρασε αξιοπρεπώς " και πραγματικά η ορμονική τακτοποίηση βοηθάει ψυχοσωματικά στον άντρα και λειτουργεί θετικά στη ποιότητα ζωής του !

όλα ξεκινανε απο ένα υπόβαθρο και αυτο είναι η άθληση και σωστη διατροφή , αποβολή του στρές , οπου θα είναι τρόπος ζωής και μετα η ορμονική τακτοποίηση έρχεται και πραγματικα χαρίζει χρόνια ποιοτικά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> πολύ ωραία η ευχή και το μήνυμα κυρίως που πέρασες Γιώργο και οχι μόνο άνδρες που διάγουν την τέταρτη δεκαετία , αλλα και την πέμπτη  " γιατι η 4η πέρασε αξιοπρεπώς " και πραγματικά η ορμονική τακτοποίηση βοηθάει ψυχοσωματικά στον άντρα και λειτουργεί θετικά στη ποιότητα ζωής του !
> 
> όλα ξεκινανε απο ένα υπόβαθρο και αυτο είναι η άθληση και σωστη διατροφή , αποβολή του στρές , οπου θα είναι τρόπος ζωής και μετα η ορμονική τακτοποίηση έρχεται και πραγματικα χαρίζει χρόνια ποιοτικά


Μεγαλώνω με αξιοπρέπεια,δεν γηράσκω,διότι το γήρας είναι ασθένεια.
Η ορμονική αποκατάσταση είναι αυτοσεβασμός και όχι ψώνιο.
Διότι όταν γηράσκουμε,έχουμε φθίνουσα πορεία και πτωτική τάση ως οργανισμοί.
Δεν είναι ματαιότητα να προσπαθούμε να φρενάρουμε τη φθορά,προσφέροντας ποιότητα ζωής ψυχοσωματικά.
Έβλεπα τις προάλλες το Σταλόνε στο σινεμά στα 72 του και τον χαιρόμουν.
Και βλέπω μετά κάτι συμμαθητές μου στα 45 και είναι για κλάματα.
Ευτυχώς που η επιστήμη προχώρησε και έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να ξανανιώσουμε με υγεία.
Όπως είπες φαγητό (συμπλήρωμα),άσκηση,έλεγχος του άγχους,τρόπος ζωής (αποχή από ουσίες) και ορμονική ισορροπία.
Φυσικά και η γενετική μετρά,αλλά όπως και στο άθλημα μας,μια καλή γενετική μπορεί να μην εκφραστεί με κακή προπόνηση,διατροφή,τρόπο ζωής.
Ενώ μια μέτρια γενετική με καλό τρόπο ζωής (επιγενετική),μπορεί να δώσει βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Πολύ σωστά!!!

Ο παρακάτω κύριος είναι 74 χρόνων...κι όμως αντί να είναι με μαγκούρα κάνει πολλά περισσότερα και απο έναν 20αρη  :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ουσιαστική βοήθεια στην ορμονική αποκατάσταση,παίζει το συμπλήρωμα διύδροεπιανδροστερονη,ή αλλιώς DHEA.
H χρήση του θα πρέπει να γίνεται αναλόγως των επιπέδων της θειικής της μορφής στον ορό SDHEA.
Και στα δύο φύλα η DHEA χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στις ΗΠΑ.

http://gtoul.com/dhea-%CE%B4%CE%B9%C...F%CE%BD%CE%B7/

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Από τις πιο συνήθεις ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες της χρήσης τεστοστερόνης,είναι η ερυθροκυττάρωση.
Ως γνωστόν τα ανδρογόνα διεγείρουν το μυελό των οστών μέσω παραγωγής ΕΠΟ.
Αυτό υποχρεώνει τον χρήστη σε τακτές αφαιμάξεις,ή αιμοδοσίες.
Διαφορετικά υπάρχει κίνδυνος θρομβοεμβολής.

http://gtoul.com/%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%...5%CE%B8%CF%81/

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Υπάρχει μια παραφιλολογία σχετικά με το εάν η τεστοστερόνη βλάπτει την καρδιά.
Η απάντηση είναι απλή,η σωστή ιατρική χρήση ωφελεί,ενώ η κατάχρηση (bodybuilding) βλάπτει.
Το μυοκάρδιο είναι ένας μυς που ανταποκρίνεται στη χρήση ανδρογόνων,λόγω των υποδοχέων του στα ΑΑΣ.
Όταν υπάρχει κατάχρηση  αναβολικών στεροειδών,σε συνδυασμό με άσκηση αντιστάσεων,διεγερτικά και αυξητικούς παράγοντες,αυτό αναπτύσσεται σε μέγεθος (οργανομεγαλία) και σε πάχος τοιχωμάτων (αριστερή καρδιακή υπερτροφία).
Επιπλέον η κατάχρηση τεστοστερόνης (>100mg/εβδ) ενδέχεται να ελαττώσει τη λιποπρωτείνη υψηλής πυκνότητας που δρα καρδιοπροστατευτικά στη συσσώρευση της αθηρωματικής πλάκας στο αρτηριακό ενδοθήλιο.
Η σωστή δοσολογία που προτείνει ο ιατρός και είναι υποπολλαπλάσια των καταχρήσεων για εργογόνα αποτελέσματα,βοηθά την καρδιακή συστολή.
Και ο λόγος  είναι ότι βελτιώνονται τα επίπεδα ασβεστίου που παίζει βασικό ρόλο στη μυική συστολή.
Όπως γνωρίζουμε τα ΑΑΣ οδηγούν σε κατακράτηση ηλεκτρολυτών και τη δημιουργία οιδημάτων.
Ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι η τεστοστερόνη συμβάλλει στη σύνθεση νιτρικού οξειδίου,ενός αγγειοδιασταλτικού μορίου οδηγεί σε χάλαση των στεφανιαίων αρτηριών και ως εκ τούτου σε καλύτερη αιμάτωση τους μυοκαρδίου.

http://gtoul.com/%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%...1%CF%81%CE%B4/

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ενίοτε κατά τη διάρκεια της ορμονικής αποκατάστασης,υπάρχει μια στασιμότητα σε θέματα libido.
Εκεί μέσω γοναδικού ελέγχου θα εκτιμηθούν μεταξύ άλλων, η ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη,η φυλοσύνδετη σφαιρίνη,η βήτα οιστραδιόλη,η προλακτίνη.
Η ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη που ουσιαστικά είναι η βιοδιαθέσιμη και ενεργός μορφή,βρίσκεται σε  χαμηλά επίπεδα,παρά το γεγονός ότι η ολική τεστοστερόνη είναι σχετικά υψηλή.
Εκεί το ρόλο του ρυθμιστή παίζει η σφαιρίνη δέσμευσης φυλετικών ορμονών που αποτελεί την πρωτείνη μεταφορέα και το όχημα που μεταφέρει την ολική τεστοστερόνη (98%).
Όσο υψηλότερη είναι η τιμή της SHBG,τόσο χαμηλότερη εκείνη της ελεύθερης τεστοστερόνης (αντιστρόφως ανάλογα).
Εκεί μέγιστο ρόλο παίζει η χρήση της μεστερολόνης που ως συνθετικής διύδροξυτεστοστερονης θα δεσμεύσει τη φυλοσύνδετη σφαιρίνη και θα απελευθερώσει την ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη (2%).
Συνεπώς μπορεί να παίξει το ρόλο της ενίσχυσης γενετήσιας ορμής,καθώς και βελτίωσης γνωστικής ικανότητας,διάθεσης,βήτα οξείδωσης,ερυθροκυττάρωσης.

http://gtoul.com/%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%83%...F%CE%BD%CE%B7/

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Είναι καλό να γνωρίζουμε τα οφέλη του μείζονος ανδρογόνου (και όχι αναβολικού) στη μέση ηλικία.
Κακώς ο κόσμος θεωρεί την τεστοστερόνη κυρίως ως αναβολικό,είναι βασικό ανδρογόνο με αναβολική δράση.
Καθώς και τις παρενέργειες  από την κατάχρηση αυτής.

http://gtoul.com/%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%B5%...A%CE%B9%CE%B1/

http://gtoul.com/%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B9%...F%CE%BD%CE%B7/

http://gtoul.com/%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%83%...-testosterone/

----------


## dkoskin

σωστή διατροφή, περισσότερη άθληση, σεξ με μέτρο και περισσότερη επαφή με φύση, εκδρομές, βόλτες, μικρά ταξιδάκια είναι παράγοντες βελτίωσης της ζωής σου.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Mετά τις συνεργασίες με τις κλινικές Orthobiotiki.gr (Μαρούσι)  και Medihall.gr (Κηφισιά),έπεται και με την Athensbeverlyhills.com (Γλυφάδα) από το νέο έτος.
Ο ρόλος μου θα εστιάζεται στον τομέα της ορμονικής αποκατάστασης και διατροφής-αντιγήρανσης.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος



----------


## zisis4

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους και σε εσένα γιατρέ. Ονομάζομαι Ζήσης και είμαι 29 ετών. Τον Σεπτέμβρη διαγνώσθηκα με χρόνια αβακτηριακή προστατίτιδα με την οποία κάνω μακροχρόνια θεραπεία χωρίς ιδιαίτερα συμπτώματα. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι από τον Σεπτέμβρη και μετά και εντελώς απότομα υπάρχει κάποιο μικρό θέμα στυτικής δυσλειτουργίας. Συγκεκριμένα, όταν αυνανίζομαι μόνος έχω πρόβλημα, ενώ όταν αυνανίζομαι με την κοπέλα μου δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. Και υπάρχει πιο εύκολη φλεβική διαφυγή σε σχέση με παλαιότερα, . Και όχι μόνο αυτό, ξαφνικά οι πρωινές μου στύσεις έγιναν ανάμνηση από τα παλιά εκεί που είχα 4 με 5 την εβδομάδα με την τελευταία τον Οκτώβρη μαζί με μειωμένο όγκο σπέρματος σε σχέση με παλαιότερα και αλλαγή τρόπου εκσπερμάτισης. Όλα αυτά που περιγράφω, ήρθαν εντελώς ξαφνικά ενώ τον Αύγουστο δεν είχα απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. Καθήμενος στους συλλογισμούς μου, και με δεδομένο ότι όλοι μου έλεγαν ότι είναι ψυχολογικό έκανα αιματολογικές και ορμονικές εξετάσεις στα τέλη Νοέμβρη: Σάκχαρο 98 mg/dl με όριο 70-106, χοληστερίνη 176 με όριο το 200, FSH 1,09  mIU/ml με όριο 1,5 με 12,4 (χαμηλή) , LH 1,35 με όριο 1,7 με 8,6 (χαμηλή) , προλακτίνη 8,7 με όριο 3 με 15, ολική τεστοστερόνη 21,52 nmol/L με όριο 8,3 με 30,20 , κορτιζόλη 324,2 με όριο 133-537 και ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη 7,05 με όρια 5,50-18,0. Επίσης έκανα τσεκ απ τον θυροειδή και οι μετρήσεις ήταν φυσιολογικές και έκανα και σπερμοδιάγραμμα στις αρχές Δεκέμβρη όπου βγήκε άριστο. Ο Ανδρολόγος μου τότε μου είπε να το αφήσω για ένα τρίμηνο ο οποίος μου έδωσε το Prostavital για τον προστάτη και στην συνέχεια Prostafit. Ταυτόχρονα επειδή με επηρέασε πολύ το όλο γεγονός ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία και ο γιατρός με φόρτωσε από τα μέσα Δεκέμβρη με cipralex των 10 και Lyrica των 25. Από τον Γενάρη και μετά όμως παρουσίαζα εξάψεις, εύκολη εφίδρωση με παλαιότερα και μειωμένη λίμπιντο και υπνηλίες μαζί με εύκολη κόπωση. Η υπνηλία, οι εξάψεις και η κόπωση εμφανίζονται ως και σήμερα. Ρωτώντας τον γιατρό μου είπε ότι τα συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα που μου έδωσε μπορούν να συμβάλλουν σε καθυστερημένη εκσπερμάτιση και μόνο. Κατευθείαν απευθύνθηκα σε ενδοκρινολόγο. Έκανα μια σειρά εξετάσεων πριν 10 μέρες: Κάλιο 4 με όριο 3,5-5,1, Ασβέστιο 9,6 μέ όριο 8,4-10,2 , φώσφορος 3,3 με όριο 2,3-4,7 , μαγνήσιο 2,14 με όριο 1,6-2,6 , βιταμίνη D 17 με όριο 20 με 100 και θεραπευτικό στόχο 30-40 (ανεπάρκεια), β12 213 σε όρια παρακολούθησης, ολική τεστοστερόνη 31 με όριο 8,3-30,20 (παθολογικά υψηλή), ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη 8,64 με όριο 5,5-18 και SHBG 57,5 με όριο 13,5-71,4 και εξετάσεις θυροειδούς φυσιολογικές ( TSH, T4). Ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου χορήγησε d3fix των 2000 κύκλων και β12fix των 1000 κύκλων. Με λίγο ψάξιμο συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτή η SHBG δεσμεύει την τεστοστερόνη και αυξάνεται με την ηλικία. Έκανα το πηλίκο ολικής και shbg και το ποσοστό ανδρογόνων ήταν στο 54% αν μη τι άλλο χαμηλό για έναν 29χρονο. Και συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτή η ορμόνη ίσως τα προκαλεί όλα στην περίπτωση μου γτ ξαφνικά άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες διέγερσης μου από τον Αύγουστο. Απευθύνθηκα στον ενδοκρινολόγο μου και μου είπε οτί δεν υπάρχει αγωγή για την μείωση αυτής της ορμόνης και ότι το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι αύξηση των πρωτεινών χωρίς βέβαια δραματικές διαφορές, βέβαια μου τόνισε ότι η τιμή αυτής της ορμόνης παρουσιάζει διακυμάνσεις άλλα στην παρούσα φάση δεν μπορώ να την μειώσω. Να τονίσω επίσης ότι από τον Αύγουστο έχασα 6 κιλά, κόβοντας από το διαιτολόγιο μου λευκό ψωμί, γλυκά, σοκολάτες ,γύρους προσθέτοντας λαχανικά και μπόλικα φρούτα. Ούτως η άλλως δεν έπινα, ούτε κάπνιζα ποτέ, ούτε ναρκωτικές ουσίες. Γιατρέ, πως κρίνετε εσείς την κατάσταση μου και πως μπορώ να μειώσω δραματικά αυτήν την SHBG είτε με κάποιες ενέργειες στην καθημερινότητα μου είτε με μία ασφαλή φαρμακευτική αγωγή ώστε να την ρίξω σε σημαντικά επίπεδα διατηρώντας την φυσιολογική. Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους και σε εσένα γιατρέ. Ονομάζομαι Ζήσης και είμαι 29 ετών. Τον Σεπτέμβρη διαγνώσθηκα με χρόνια αβακτηριακή προστατίτιδα με την οποία κάνω μακροχρόνια θεραπεία χωρίς ιδιαίτερα συμπτώματα. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι από τον Σεπτέμβρη και μετά και εντελώς απότομα υπάρχει κάποιο μικρό θέμα στυτικής δυσλειτουργίας. Συγκεκριμένα, όταν αυνανίζομαι μόνος έχω πρόβλημα, ενώ όταν αυνανίζομαι με την κοπέλα μου δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. Και υπάρχει πιο εύκολη φλεβική διαφυγή σε σχέση με παλαιότερα, . Και όχι μόνο αυτό, ξαφνικά οι πρωινές μου στύσεις έγιναν ανάμνηση από τα παλιά εκεί που είχα 4 με 5 την εβδομάδα με την τελευταία τον Οκτώβρη μαζί με μειωμένο όγκο σπέρματος σε σχέση με παλαιότερα και αλλαγή τρόπου εκσπερμάτισης. Όλα αυτά που περιγράφω, ήρθαν εντελώς ξαφνικά ενώ τον Αύγουστο δεν είχα απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. Καθήμενος στους συλλογισμούς μου, και με δεδομένο ότι όλοι μου έλεγαν ότι είναι ψυχολογικό έκανα αιματολογικές και ορμονικές εξετάσεις στα τέλη Νοέμβρη: Σάκχαρο 98 mg/dl με όριο 70-106, χοληστερίνη 176 με όριο το 200, FSH 1,09  mIU/ml με όριο 1,5 με 12,4 (χαμηλή) , LH 1,35 με όριο 1,7 με 8,6 (χαμηλή) , προλακτίνη 8,7 με όριο 3 με 15, ολική τεστοστερόνη 21,52 nmol/L με όριο 8,3 με 30,20 , κορτιζόλη 324,2 με όριο 133-537 και ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη 7,05 με όρια 5,50-18,0. Επίσης έκανα τσεκ απ τον θυροειδή και οι μετρήσεις ήταν φυσιολογικές και έκανα και σπερμοδιάγραμμα στις αρχές Δεκέμβρη όπου βγήκε άριστο. Ο Ανδρολόγος μου τότε μου είπε να το αφήσω για ένα τρίμηνο ο οποίος μου έδωσε το Prostavital για τον προστάτη και στην συνέχεια Prostafit. Ταυτόχρονα επειδή με επηρέασε πολύ το όλο γεγονός ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία και ο γιατρός με φόρτωσε από τα μέσα Δεκέμβρη με cipralex των 10 και Lyrica των 25. Από τον Γενάρη και μετά όμως παρουσίαζα εξάψεις, εύκολη εφίδρωση με παλαιότερα και μειωμένη λίμπιντο και υπνηλίες μαζί με εύκολη κόπωση. Η υπνηλία, οι εξάψεις και η κόπωση εμφανίζονται ως και σήμερα. Ρωτώντας τον γιατρό μου είπε ότι τα συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα που μου έδωσε μπορούν να συμβάλλουν σε καθυστερημένη εκσπερμάτιση και μόνο. Κατευθείαν απευθύνθηκα σε ενδοκρινολόγο. Έκανα μια σειρά εξετάσεων πριν 10 μέρες: Κάλιο 4 με όριο 3,5-5,1, Ασβέστιο 9,6 μέ όριο 8,4-10,2 , φώσφορος 3,3 με όριο 2,3-4,7 , μαγνήσιο 2,14 με όριο 1,6-2,6 , βιταμίνη D 17 με όριο 20 με 100 και θεραπευτικό στόχο 30-40 (ανεπάρκεια), β12 213 σε όρια παρακολούθησης, ολική τεστοστερόνη 31 με όριο 8,3-30,20 (παθολογικά υψηλή), ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη 8,64 με όριο 5,5-18 και SHBG 57,5 με όριο 13,5-71,4 και εξετάσεις θυροειδούς φυσιολογικές ( TSH, T4). Ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου χορήγησε d3fix των 2000 κύκλων και β12fix των 1000 κύκλων. Με λίγο ψάξιμο συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτή η SHBG δεσμεύει την τεστοστερόνη και αυξάνεται με την ηλικία. Έκανα το πηλίκο ολικής και shbg και το ποσοστό ανδρογόνων ήταν στο 54% αν μη τι άλλο χαμηλό για έναν 29χρονο. Και συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτή η ορμόνη ίσως τα προκαλεί όλα στην περίπτωση μου γτ ξαφνικά άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες διέγερσης μου από τον Αύγουστο. Απευθύνθηκα στον ενδοκρινολόγο μου και μου είπε οτί δεν υπάρχει αγωγή για την μείωση αυτής της ορμόνης και ότι το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι αύξηση των πρωτεινών χωρίς βέβαια δραματικές διαφορές, βέβαια μου τόνισε ότι η τιμή αυτής της ορμόνης παρουσιάζει διακυμάνσεις άλλα στην παρούσα φάση δεν μπορώ να την μειώσω. Να τονίσω επίσης ότι από τον Αύγουστο έχασα 6 κιλά, κόβοντας από το διαιτολόγιο μου λευκό ψωμί, γλυκά, σοκολάτες ,γύρους προσθέτοντας λαχανικά και μπόλικα φρούτα. Ούτως η άλλως δεν έπινα, ούτε κάπνιζα ποτέ, ούτε ναρκωτικές ουσίες. Γιατρέ, πως κρίνετε εσείς την κατάσταση μου και πως μπορώ να μειώσω δραματικά αυτήν την SHBG είτε με κάποιες ενέργειες στην καθημερινότητα μου είτε με μία ασφαλή φαρμακευτική αγωγή ώστε να την ρίξω σε σημαντικά επίπεδα διατηρώντας την φυσιολογική. Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


κλείσε ραντεβού στο ιατρείο μου να τα πούμε ως ασθενής-ιατρός.

----------


## zisis4

Καλησπέρα γιατρέ και  ευχαριστώ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας. Δυστυχώς, είμαι κάτοικος Θεσσαλονίκης και δεν μπορώ να προσέλθω στο ιατρείο σας διότι βρίσκεστε στην Αθήνα. Μου προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο τρόπο επικοινωνίας, αν φυσικά αυτό είναι εφικτό, γνωρίζοντας ότι σωστή διάγνωση γίνεται μόνο δια ζώσης;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Καλησπέρα γιατρέ και  ευχαριστώ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας. Δυστυχώς, είμαι κάτοικος Θεσσαλονίκης και δεν μπορώ να προσέλθω στο ιατρείο σας διότι βρίσκεστε στην Αθήνα. Μου προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο τρόπο επικοινωνίας, αν φυσικά αυτό είναι εφικτό, γνωρίζοντας ότι σωστή διάγνωση γίνεται μόνο δια ζώσης;


τηλεφώνησε μου,ή στείλε μου email

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Την Παρασκευή 15/03/2019,θα μιλήσω στο φεστιβάλ αντιγήρανσης σχετικά με την ανδρόπαυση και την ορμονική αποκατάσταση του ανδρός.
Οργανώνεται από την Ελληνική Ακαδημία Αντιγήρανσης στο Ζάππειο μέγαρο.
Ώρα προσέλευσης 1μμ

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

To αυριανό πρόγραμμα

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος



----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος



----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος



----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Όλο και περισσότεροι άνδρες εισάγονται πλέον στην τεστοστερόνη και την ορμονική αποκατάσταση,με τις ηλικίες ναι κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 32-52. ετών.
Αρκετοί από αυτούς το γνωρίζουν έμμεσα από τα κλινικά συμπτώματα,πως έχουν υπογοναδισμό.
Ο ορμονικός έλεγχος απλώς διαπιστώνει κι επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που οι Αμερικάνοι ιατροί υποστηρίζουν:
Ότι δηλαδή θεραπεύουμε όχι απλά τιμές στο χαρτί, αλλά σε συνάρτηση με όσα περιγράφει ο ασθενής στη λήψη ιστορικού. 
Βέβαια στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει να σημειωθεί πως έκαστος έχει διαφορετικά standards κι απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό του. 
Έτσι λοιπόν εργένης που καθημερινά περνά χρόνο στο γυμναστήριο κλπ αθλητικές δραστηριότητες,ή δεν έχει σταθερή σχέση, σίγουρα θα έχει υψηλότερες προσδοκίες τόσο σε φυσική δραστηριότητα, όσο και στην ερωτική του ζωή. 
Που πρακτικά θα ανταποκρίνονται στις ανώτερες φυσιολογικές τιμές.
Σε αντίθεση με κάποιον που είναι χρόνια παντρεμένος και δε γυμνάζεται και θέματα όπως η στυτική δυσλειτουργία, άθροιση σπλαχνικου λίπους, μυϊκή αδυναμία, σαρκοπενία αποτελούν ζητήματα ήσσονος σημασίας για εκείνον.
Βέβαια συμπτώματα όπως κατάθλιψη,πτώση γνωστικής ικανότητας,έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης και αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη,θα πρέπει να προβληματίζουν τον κάθε μεσήλικα. 
Ευτυχώς η ορμονοφοβια του παρελθόντος κι η προκατάληψη που υπήρχε απέναντι στο μείζον ανδρογονο, αρχίζουν να εκλείπουν. 
Είναι καιρός πλέον ο Έλληνας μεσήλικας να απαιτεί μια δεύτερη εφηβεία με γνώμονα την ποιότητα ζωής και την ψυχοσωματική του υγεία. 
Όλα όμως πρέπει να βρίσκονται υπό το πρίσμα της ιατρικής παρακολούθησης και την ορμονική ισορροπία. 
Γηράσκουμε και διότι οι ορμόνες μας ακολουθούν μια φθίνουσα πορεία. 
Η ορμονική αποκατάσταση δεν αποτελεί πολυτέλεια,αλλά αξιοπρέπεια.
Δεν είναι μόδα, αλλά θεραπεία ισόβια. 
Την επιτομή και βάση της αντιγηρανσης.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χθες δέχτηκα επίσκεψη στο ιατρείο από δύο φαρμακευτικούς αντιπρόσωπους της εταιρίας ΝΟΡΜΑ,όπου συζητήσαμε τις πολλαπλές εφαρμογές του μείζονος ανδρογόνου στην υγεία του άνδρα.
Δυστυχώς υπάρχει έντονη παραπληροφόρηση και προκατάληψη τόσο στην ιατρική,όσο και στην κοινωνία.
Η πικρή αλήθεια όμως είναι ότι εμείς οι bodybuilder δίνουμε δικαίωμα με τις καταχρήσεις.
Τα φάρμακα αυτά κατασκευάστηκαν για ασθενείς κι όχι για αθλητές.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πολύ σωστα , εγω άλλωστε θυμάμαι πρίν 30 χρόνια οι τότε στην τωρα ηλικία μου άνδρες 50-55 ετων που ερχόταν διακοπες στην Ελλάδα αγόραζαν απο τα φαρμακεία τα προβιρόν γιατι έμαθαν ότι αυτα στην ηλικία τους τακτοποιούν μια έλλειψη σε ανδρογόνα που οφείλετε σε πτώση λόγω ηλικίας!!

Απλα έχω διαπιστώσει απο την εμπειρία μου οτι η σωστη χρήση και συμπλήρωση ορμονών πράγματι μπορεί να αναζωογονήσει και να διατηρήσει την νεότητα ακόμη και σε προχωρημένη ηλικία , η κατάχρηση όμως και αλόγιστη χρήση κάνει εντελώς το αντίθετο και σε γερνάει 
όπως επίσης η αντίδραση αυτων των ουσιών μπορεί να έχει διαφορετική ανταπόκριση σπο οργανισμό σε οργανισμό , άλλος με μια αστεία δοσολογία να δει τρομερη ανάκαμψη και άλλος να πιεί όλο το Βόσπορο και ίδια γεύση,  επι της ουσίας πάντα όχι μόνο σε μετρησεις στα χαρτια αλλα και σε πραγματικη απόδοση στη πράξη 
Εχω δει περιπτώσεις που ίσως έχουν απο τις καταχρήσεις μπουκώσει τούς υποδοχείς και δεν τους πιάνει ούτε με αίτηση μια νορμαλ δοσολογία

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Υπάρχει μια αντίληψη ότι η μεστερολόνη (συνθετική διύδροξυτεστοστερόνη-proviron),κλείνει τους υποδοχείς.
Στην πραγματικότητα αυτό το ανδρογόνο αυξάνει την ελεύθερη τεστοστερόνη και αποτελεί ενισχυτικό της γενετήσιας ορμής.
Είτε χρησιμοποιείται σε ορμονική αποκατάσταση,ή σε κύκλο,ακόμη και μόνο του.
Αποτελεί βασικό μέρος του ανδρικού HRT,βελτιώνοντας ψυχοσωματικά την υγεία του άνδρα.
Η θεωρία του κορεσμού των ανδρογονικών υποδοχέων υφίσταται και είναι πιο πιθανό να γίνει στους κύκλους με τις καταχρήσεις.
Βέβαια μετά από κάποιο διάστημα χρήσης TRT,η ενδογενής παραγωγή έχει σταματήσει και η παρουσία της χοριακής γοναδοτροπίνης είναι απαραίτητη.
Μαζί με το προβιρόν,χορηγούμε και τη διύδροεπιανδροστερόνη,ένα ανδρογόνο που παράγεται από τα επινεφρίδια.
Που κι αυτό βελτιώνει την ψυχοσωματική ποιότητα ζωής του ανδρός.
Συνεπώς τα τρία αυτά ανδρογόνα είναι βασικά για το HRT (T/DHT/DHEA).

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Χρήσιμα πράματα Γιώργο αυτα που λές και τωρα τα δίνω βάση και γω που μεγάλωσα  και αφορούν ανθρώπους που θέλουν να έχουν ποιότητα ζωής και μετα την μεση ηλικία , γιατι με απλα πράματα όταν υπάρχει καθοδήγηση απο ειδικό μπορεί κάποιος να δει σημαντικά οφέλη και γρήγορα στην υγεία και απόδοσή του 
όλα όμως σε συνάρτηση και της ζωής που κάνει κάποιος , άσκηση διατροφή κτλ

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Η ορμονική αποκατάσταση είναι ποιότητα ζωής και υγεία,εφόσον οι ορμόνες σου το επιβάλλουν

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Σήμερα ήμουν προσκεκλημένος για τρίτη φορά του τηλεοπτικού σταθμού BLUE SKY,όπου σε ζωντανή μετάδοση μίλησα για το θέμα της ανδρόπαυσης και ορμονικής αποκατάστασης.

----------


## john1888

Πολύ εντιεπαγγελματικό και αντιδεοντολογικό να δείχνονται και να διαφημίζονται τα σκευάσματα μίας θεραπείας σε εκπομπή. Φαίνεται πως δεν είναι τόσο επιστημονική-ενημερωτική παρέμβαση αλλά διαφημιστική.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Πολύ εντιεπαγγελματικό και αντιδεοντολογικό να δείχνονται και να διαφημίζονται τα σκευάσματα μίας θεραπείας σε εκπομπή. Φαίνεται πως δεν είναι τόσο επιστημονική-ενημερωτική παρέμβαση αλλά διαφημιστική.


Εστιάσου στο περιεχόμενο της συζήτησης και άσε τα κακεντρεχή σχόλια.
Δεν υπάρχει στη χώρα μας άλλο διαθέσιμο DHEA.
Δεν είσαι αρμόδιος να έχεις άποψη επί ιατρικού θέματος.
Στη δική σου παρουσίαση,κάντο διαφορετικά
Κάτι τέτοιοι κομπλεξισμοί με  απομάκρυναν από το χώρο σας και έκανα καριέρα στην Αμερική

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Συμφωνω οτι δεν τιθεται θεμα διαφημισης ,μια κ ειναι το μοναδικο "φαρμακο" του ειδους που διατιθεται νομιμα στα Ελληνικα φαρμακεια.
Θα ηταν καλυτερα ομως να λειπουν οι χαρακτηρισμοι.....κ απ τις δυο πλευρες.

----------


## john1888

> Συμφωνω οτι δεν τιθεται θεμα διαφημισης ,μια κ ειναι το μοναδικο "φαρμακο" του ειδους που διατιθεται νομιμα στα Ελληνικα φαρμακεια.
> Θα ηταν καλυτερα ομως να λειπουν οι χαρακτηρισμοι.....κ απ τις δυο πλευρες.


Διαφήμιση γίνεται ακόμα και αν υπάρχει μόνο ένα σκεύασμα στην αγορά  :01. Smile:  

Όσο για τους χαρακτηρισμούς το ύφος και το ήθος θα κρίνουν αυτοί που μας διαβάζουν.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Διαφήμιση γίνεται ακόμα και αν υπάρχει μόνο ένα σκεύασμα στην αγορά  
> 
> Όσο για τους χαρακτηρισμούς το ύφος και το ήθος θα κρίνουν αυτοί που μας διαβάζουν.


Δε δίνω βάση σε σχόλια που είναι ανούσια,αλλά προχωρώ στην αμερόληπτη ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ (και όχι bro science)  ενημέρωση.
Κάποια μέρα θα  χρειαστείς κι εσύ τον Τουλιάτο,όπως τόσοι άλλοι,Ιωάννη
Nα προσέχεις την υγεία σου,η γνώση είναι δύναμη και η ημιμάθεια χειρότερη της αμάθειας.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ερωτηματολόγιο σχετικά με τα οφέλη της ορμονικής αποκατάστασης των ασθενών που υποβάλλονται σε αυτήν. 
Οι ερωτηθέντες που θα συμμετάσχουν ανώνυμα στην έρευνα, θα αμοιφθουν με 20$ για το χρόνο τους. 
Σκοπός η ενημέρωση της ιατρικής κοινότητας για το HRT.
Προς πάσα ενδιαφερόμενο που είναι ασθενής μου. 
Με εκτίμηση, ΓΝΤ MD

Σήμερα δέχτηκα επίσκεψη από τον Ελληνο Αμερικανό Alex Strafis.
Μεταβίβασα σε δέκα ασθενείς μου από Ελλάδα, Κύπρο,Ολλανδία, Αυστραλία και ΗΠΑ, σχετικά με την ενώ λόγω έρευνα. 
Εκείνος που με σύστησε στον Alex Strafis,ήταν ο διαβόητος ιατρός Michael Scally. 
Πως τα φέρνει η ζωή...ήταν ο πιο φανατικός hater μου στην Αμερική. 
Η ζωή κάνει κύκλους

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Αύριο θα δημοσιευτεί η συνέντευξη μου στο BalanceMyHormones.co.uk

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το πρώτο μέρος της συζήτησης σχετικά με τη χρήση ΑΑΣ που οδηγεί στο PCT/HRT

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το δεύτερο μέρος της συνέντευξης

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

https://www.mdlatino.com/blog/blog/c...wKZS0iYBvdzG4I 



Το δεύτερο άρθρο μου στο MD Lastino,αφορά την ανδρόπαυση και ορμονική αποκατάσταση.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ξεκίνησαν τα βίντεο με την  κλινική BalanceMyHormones στην Αγγλία
Ήδη είχαμε κάνει μία συνέντευξη με δύο μέρη στο ιατρείο με θεματολογία και για ΑΑΣ όσον αφορά τον ΗΡΤΑ.
Τώρα θα αφορούν καθαρά την  ορμονική αποκατάσταση και  θα γίνονται μέσω Skype

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μπραβο Γιώργο καλή επιτυχία και αναγνώριση και αποδοχή του έργου σου σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ευχαριστώ Ηλία,τον άλλο μήνα κλείνω πέντε χρόνια στη χρήση ορμονικής αποκατάστασης.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ως γιατρός που ακολουθώ την ορμονική αποκατάσταση την τελευταία πενταετία,έχω να πω πως η τεστοστερόνη είναι ένα φάρμακο με πολλαπλές εφαρμογές στην ιατρική,και γι αυτό το λόγο προκαλεί ζημιά στις πωλήσεις των φαρμακευτικών πολυεθνικών εταιριών.
Βλέπετε,το μείζον ανδρογόνο είναι ένα φθηνό και προσβάσιμο φάρμακο,που έχει τη δυνατότητα να θεραπεύσει επικουρικά σε μια πληθώρα νοσημάτων όπως:
-αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη
-μεταβολικό σύνδρομο
-Σακχαρώδης Διαβήτης ΙΙ
-δυσλιπιδαμία
-παχυσαρκία
-κατάθλιψη
-μυική αδυναμία
-σαρκοπενία
-οστεοπενία
-στυτική δυσλειτουργία
-αναιμία
-και φυσικά υπογοναδισμό
Προφανώς και κάθε θεραπεία ελοχεύει δυνητικές ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες,αλλά σε κάθε θεραπευτική αγωγή θα πρέπει να ζυγίζουμε τα θετικά με τα αρνητικά.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να ζήσει φυσιολογικά ένας άντρας με υπογοναδισμό,χωρίς την τεστοστερόνη και η έλλειψη της θα επιφέρει περισσότερα προβλήματα, από τη χρήση της.
Δυστυχώς η τεστοστερόνη έλαβε μια κακή φήμη από την άσκοπη κατάχρηση της στον αθλητισμό.
'Ομως η ορμονοβοφία που περιβάλλει τη χρήση της,έχει βάσεις και στην άγνοια,ημιμάθεια και την παραπληροφόρηση.
Σε αντίθεση με τα συνθετικά παράγωγα της τεστοστερόνης ΑΑΣ,η τεστοστερόνη είναι μια ενδογενή φυσική ορμόνη που όταν χορηγείται υπό σωστή δοσολογία,δεν έχει τις παρενέργειες των ΑΑΣ σε ήπαρ και αθηρωματικό προφίλ.
Είναι γεγονίς πια πως τα τρία πλέον συνταγογραφούμενα φαρμακα παγκοσμίως,αποτελούν οι στατίνες, οι αναστολείς επαναπροσληψης σεροτονίνης και οι αναστολείς φωσφοδιεστεράσης.
Η ανδρόπαυση σαφώς και οδηγεί σε κατάθλιψη,για τρεις λόγους:
Πρώτον ελαττώνεται η συγκέντρωση διυδροξυτεστοστερόνης,ενός ανδρογόνου που έχει αντικαταθλιπτική δράση στη μέση ηλικία
Δεύτερον υφίσταται διατάραξη των νευροδιαβιβαστών σεροτονίνης (ορμόνη ευτυχίας) και ντοπαμίνης (αίσθημα ανταπόδοσης).
Τρίτον προκαλείται στυτική δυσλειτουργία και έλλειψη γεννετήσιας ορμής,κάτι που άμεσα θίγει τον ανδρισμό και την αυτοπεποίθηση.
Οι ψυχίατροι συνταγογραφόντας SSRIs,βελτιώνουν μεν τη νευροχημεία εγκεφάλου,όμως αυτό δεν θεραπεύει το αίσθημα της libido που αποτελεί βασικό παράγων κατάθλιψης.
Απεναντίας προκαλούν προλακτιναιμία,κάτι που οδηγεί σε ανοργασμία και η υψηλή προλακτίνη ανταγωνίζεται την τεστοστερόνη.
Aναλόγως, ένας άνδρας με στυτική δυσλειτουργία θα καταφύγει σε χρήση PEDi από ανδρολόγο,που όμως πέρα από έναν πλασματικό πριαπισμό,δε θα του αυξήσουν την ερωτική επιθυμία.
Διαπιστώνουμε επομένως ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις,το πρόβλημα δεν αντιμετωπίζεται από όπου ξεκινά, δηλαδή τον υπογοναδισμό και τη χαμηλή τεστοστερόνη ορού.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Ως γιατρός που ακολουθώ την ορμονική αποκατάσταση την τελευταία πενταετία,έχω να πω πως η τεστοστερόνη είναι ένα φάρμακο με πολλαπλές εφαρμογές στην ιατρική,και γι αυτό το λόγο προκαλεί ζημιά στις πωλήσεις των φαρμακευτικών πολυεθνικών εταιριών.
> Βλέπετε,το μείζον ανδρογόνο είναι ένα φθηνό και προσβάσιμο φάρμακο,που έχει τη δυνατότητα να θεραπεύσει επικουρικά σε μια πληθώρα νοσημάτων όπως:
> -αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη
> -μεταβολικό σύνδρομο
> -Σακχαρώδης Διαβήτης ΙΙ
> -δυσλιπιδαμία
> -παχυσαρκία
> -κατάθλιψη
> -μυική αδυναμία
> ...


http://gtoul.com/%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%83%...kZo_yJOFVo9er4

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο από το Balance my hormones σχετικά με την επίδραση της τεστοστερόνης κατά την ορμονική αποκατάσταση,στην αιμοποίηση

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Επιτέλους μπήκε η τεστοστερόνη διαφήμιση στο περιοδικό του Ι.Σ.Α
Είναι καιρός πια να αντιμετωπιστεί το μείζον ανδρογόνο χωρίς προκατάληψη.
Η τεστοστερόνη εάν απέκτησε κακό όνομα και φήμη,οφείλεται σε εμάς τους bodybuilders που κάναμε καταχρήσεις.
Όμως ένας άνδρας που βρίσκεται σε υπογοναδισμο δεν δύναται να ζήσει υγιής ψυχικά και σωματικά δίχως την τεστοστερόνη.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Την ημέρα που συμμετείχα στο σεμινάριο στις ΗΠΑ,έδωσα συνέντευξη στο κανάλι του BalanceMyHormones με τους οποίους συνεργάζομαι στην Αγγλία

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Επίδραση του COVID στον άξονα HPTA:

Α’παθης υπογοναδισμος με αυξημένη ωχρινοτροπο ορμόνη,προλακτίνη και χαμηλή αναλογία LH προς τεστοστερόνη.

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1...rSsX9S-aic6Uj0

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Στο τεύχος Μαίου του Muscular Development,το άρθρο μου περιλαμβάνει την ορμονική αποκατάσταση του άντρα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία εξέλιξη και αναγνώριση  καταξίωση στην Αμερική και σε ενα περιοδικό μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας 
Και το θέμα ίσως πρίν χρόνια να μην το είχα λάβει υπόψιν για την σημαντικότητα του , αλλα όταν μεγαλώνουμε κατανοούμε καλύτερα την σπουδαιότητα του ορμονικού συστήματος στην ποιότητα ζωής

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο στο Balancemyhormones.co.uk που αναλύει τους λόγους για τους οποίους κάποιος πρέπει να σταματήσει (προσωρινά) την ορμονική αποκατάσταση

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι πραγματοποιήθηκε στη Χαλκιδική  το διεθνές συνέδριο νευροψυχιατρικής,όπου μίλησα για τα οφέλη της ορμονικής αποκατάστασης στον ψυχισμό του υπογοναδικού καταθλιπτικού ανδρός.
Υπό την αιγίδα του καθηγητή ψυχιατρικής ΑΠΘ,κ Κων/νου Φουντουλάκη

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ένα ακόμη βίντεο με το Balancemyhormones.co.uk,σχετικά με το κοινωνικό  στίγμα της  χρήσης τεστοστερόνης για ορμονική αποκατάσταση.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ένα νέο βίντεο με το Balancemyhormones.co.uk,σχετικά με τις αλλαγές τρόπου ζωής που πρέπει να γίνουν στην ορμονική αποκατάσταση.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ακόμα ένα βίντεο σχετικά με τη στυτική δυσλειτουργία μέσα στην ορμονική αποκατάσταση

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Tην Παρασκευή έδωσα ζωντανή συνέντευξη σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό της Ιρλανδίας,σχετικά με την ορμονική αποκατάσταση στον άντρα

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Nέο βίντεο με το ΒΜΗ που εξηγώ τη μεθοδολογία των συχνών μικροδόσεων

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με τη σημασία των ευγοναδικών επιπέδων του άξονος στην πανδημία του κορονοιού

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Εναλλακτική αντιμετώπιση   ερυθροκυττάρωσης

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με την κατακράτηση βάρους σε ορμονική αποκατάσταση

----------


## GEOZN8

Καλησπέρα σας. Καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια γιατρέ για όλο αυτό τον καιρό για την βοήθεια που δίνεις με της γνώσεις σου αν και το παρών thread το ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα τόσο σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο όσο και εμάς εδώ στο forum που κάνουμε το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα!! 

Είμαι 40+ετών και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. Κάποιος άνδρας που κάνει HRT με Testosterone Enanthate/Norma 1 εβδομαδιαία δόση των 250mg (αντιστοιχεί σε 180mg Testosterone) μαζί με Proviron 50mg και DHEA 50mg στο τέλος της θεραπείας και σε αυτές της δόσεις θα χρειαστεί μετά να κάνει PCT με κάποιο αντοιστρογονο η και hCG η όχι??

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργος

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Καλησπέρα σας. Καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια γιατρέ για όλο αυτό τον καιρό για την βοήθεια που δίνεις με της γνώσεις σου αν και το παρών thread το ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα τόσο σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο όσο και εμάς εδώ στο forum που κάνουμε το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα!! 
> 
> Είμαι 40+ετών και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. Κάποιος άνδρας που κάνει HRT με Testosterone Enanthate/Norma 1 εβδομαδιαία δόση των 250mg (αντιστοιχεί σε 180mg Testosterone) μαζί με Proviron 50mg και DHEA 50mg στο τέλος της θεραπείας και σε αυτές της δόσεις θα χρειαστεί μετά να κάνει PCT με κάποιο αντοιστρογονο η και hCG η όχι??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργος


H δοσολογία της ΤΕ είναι υπερβολική καθώς και ο τρόπος χορήγησης αυτής 
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινώνησε μαζί μου τηλεφωνικά

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Προχθεσινή  εκπομπή

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Εκπομπή σχετικά με την HCG

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Και η συνέχεια της

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με τα οιστρογόνα

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με την υπνική  άπνοια

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Βίντεο σχετικά με τη συσχέτιση κορονοιού και ενδογενούς τεστοστερόνης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ότι επηρεάζει δραματικά την ψυχολογία , έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την άμεση επιρροή και στην ενδογενή τεστοστερόνη , πόσο μάλιστα μια ασθένεια , πχ γνωστός που είχε κάνει εξετάσεις με τέλεια επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης , όταν μετα απο 2-3 εβδομάδες είχε κάποια άσχημα ευρήματα που υπήρχε πιθανότητα για κάτι σοβαρό σε επανεξέταση έβαλε και κάποια ορμονικα ενδεικτικά όπως και την προηγούμενη φορα και είχε πατώσει η τεστο του , έβγαλε ταλαιπωρία και άγχος μέχρι να αποδειχτεί οτι δεν υπήρχε κακοήθεια και μετα όταν έκανε πάλι εξετάσεις είχαν έρθει στα κανονικά γι αυτον επίπεδα 
και το συμπέρασμα είναι πως μόνο τα ρομπότ δεν επηρεάζονται απο ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες και οι κινητήρες που αποδίδουν σε νορμάλ συνθήκες σταθερη ιπποδύναμη

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> ότι επηρεάζει δραματικά την ψυχολογία , έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την άμεση επιρροή και στην ενδογενή τεστοστερόνη , πόσο μάλιστα μια ασθένεια , πχ γνωστός που είχε κάνει εξετάσεις με τέλεια επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης , όταν μετα απο 2-3 εβδομάδες είχε κάποια άσχημα ευρήματα που υπήρχε πιθανότητα για κάτι σοβαρό σε επανεξέταση έβαλε και κάποια ορμονικα ενδεικτικά όπως και την προηγούμενη φορα και είχε πατώσει η τεστο του , έβγαλε ταλαιπωρία και άγχος μέχρι να αποδειχτεί οτι δεν υπήρχε κακοήθεια και μετα όταν έκανε πάλι εξετάσεις είχαν έρθει στα κανονικά γι αυτον επίπεδα 
> και το συμπέρασμα είναι πως μόνο τα ρομπότ δεν επηρεάζονται απο ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες και οι κινητήρες που αποδίδουν σε νορμάλ συνθήκες σταθερη ιπποδύναμη


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο στρες και κορτιζολαιμία,αλλά στους αυξημένους υποχοδείς ACE2 των όρχεων που δέχονται τον COVID-19

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο στρες και κορτιζολαιμία,αλλά στους αυξημένους υποχοδείς ACE2 των όρχεων που δέχονται τον COVID-19


πως δεν είναι και στο στρες συν των άλλων αποδεδειγμένων μετρήσεων που λές , εδω το αυξημένο στρες μέχρι και την σύλληψη μπορει να επηρεάσει , αλλα βλέπεις ότι δεν είναι μετρήσιμο θεωρείς οτι δεν υπάρχει , δεν υπάρχει βλέπεις στρεσόμετρο 
εδω επιστημονικα είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι ακόμη και για αυτοάνοσα και διάφορες ασθένειες ευθύνεται το στρές και μάλιστα ακόμη και το στομάχι όταν πονάει πολλες φορές οφείλετε σε στρεσογόνους παράγοντες και το κυριότερο δεν αντιδρα το ίδιο κάθε οργανισμός 

οι αυξημένοι υποδοχείς είναι άλλου παπα ευαγγέλιο που θεωρητικά για να το λές σαν γιατρός  μπορεί να ισχύει ,τι να πω δεν ισχύει?  αλλα δεν είπες απο κεί πως θα μεταδοθεί με απευθείας επαφη ? με αεροεπαφή ? πως? Γιατι εκεί μόνιμα μάσκα φοράμε και δεν κυκλοφορούμε εκτεθημένοι

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> πως δεν είναι και στο στρες συν των άλλων αποδεδειγμένων μετρήσεων που λές , εδω το αυξημένο στρες μέχρι και την σύλληψη μπορει να επηρεάσει , αλλα βλέπεις ότι δεν είναι μετρήσιμο θεωρείς οτι δεν υπάρχει , δεν υπάρχει βλέπεις στρεσόμετρο 
> εδω επιστημονικα είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι ακόμη και για αυτοάνοσα και διάφορες ασθένειες ευθύνεται το στρές και μάλιστα ακόμη και το στομάχι όταν πονάει πολλες φορές οφείλετε σε στρεσογόνους παράγοντες και το κυριότερο δεν αντιδρα το ίδιο κάθε οργανισμός 
> 
> οι αυξημένοι υποδοχείς είναι άλλου παπα ευαγγέλιο που θεωρητικά για να το λές σαν γιατρός  μπορεί να ισχύει ,τι να πω δεν ισχύει?  αλλα δεν είπες απο κεί πως θα μεταδοθεί με απευθείας επαφη ? με αεροεπαφή ? πως? Γιατι εκεί μόνιμα μάσκα φοράμε και δεν κυκλοφορούμε εκτεθημένοι


Το θέμα εξετάζει ότι λοίμωξη του κορονοιού επιδρά αρνητικά στην παραγωγή τεστοστερόνης καθώς και ότι υπογοναδισμός συνάδει με αυξημένη θνησιμότητα στις ΜΕΘ

----------


## Christopherquad

> Το θέμα εξετάζει ότι λοίμωξη του κορονοιού επιδρά αρνητικά στην παραγωγή τεστοστερόνης καθώς και ότι υπογοναδισμός συνάδει με αυξημένη θνησιμότητα στις ΜΕΘ


Μια ερώτηση. Έχει καθόλου σημασία αν κάποιος πέρασε τον ιό με συμπτώματα η χωρίς όσο αφορά την αρνητική επίδραση στην παραγωγή τεστοστερόνης;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Το θέμα εξετάζει ότι λοίμωξη του κορονοιού επιδρά αρνητικά στην παραγωγή τεστοστερόνης καθώς και ότι υπογοναδισμός συνάδει με αυξημένη θνησιμότητα στις ΜΕΘ


Για να το λές Γιατρέ δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για την συσχέτιση πτώσης τεστοστερόνης με τον κορονοιο , σίγουρα το δυνατο ανοσοποιητικό μέσω καλής φυσικής κατάστασης άσκησης διατροφής είναι εφόδιο στην περίπτωση που νοσήσει κάποιος για την άμυνα του οργανισμού 
Η τεστοστερόνη όμως στους ηλικιωμένους παππούδες και γιαγιάδες είναι ούτως η άλλως πεσμένη , στούς νέους θα είναι εμφανή τα σημάδια , άλλα κατα τις μέρες που νοσεί ο άλλος , γιατι πιστεύω ότι αυτες οι καταστάσεις είναι αναστρέψιμες , δεν θα μείνει δηλαδη ο άλλος μόνιμα με χαμηλή τεστοστερόνη και λογικά αυτός που είναι ασυμπτωματικός δεν θα βιώνει τις ίδιες παρενέργειες του ιού με τον βαριά νοσούντα

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Μια ερώτηση. Έχει καθόλου σημασία αν κάποιος πέρασε τον ιό με συμπτώματα η χωρίς όσο αφορά την αρνητική επίδραση στην παραγωγή τεστοστερόνης;


Καλό θα είναι να κάνεις έναν έλεγχο ΗΡΤΑ

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Για να το λές Γιατρέ δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για την συσχέτιση πτώσης τεστοστερόνης με τον κορονοιο , σίγουρα το δυνατο ανοσοποιητικό μέσω καλής φυσικής κατάστασης άσκησης διατροφής είναι εφόδιο στην περίπτωση που νοσήσει κάποιος για την άμυνα του οργανισμού 
> Η τεστοστερόνη όμως στους ηλικιωμένους παππούδες και γιαγιάδες είναι ούτως η άλλως πεσμένη , στούς νέους θα είναι εμφανή τα σημάδια , άλλα κατα τις μέρες που νοσεί ο άλλος , γιατι πιστεύω ότι αυτες οι καταστάσεις είναι αναστρέψιμες , δεν θα μείνει δηλαδη ο άλλος μόνιμα με χαμηλή τεστοστερόνη και λογικά αυτός που είναι ασυμπτωματικός δεν θα βιώνει τις ίδιες παρενέργειες του ιού με τον βαριά νοσούντα


Πράγματι, ένας λόγος ότι οι εισαγόμενοι στις ΜΕΘ παρουσιάζουν χαμηλή Τ, είναι ότι ο μέσος όρος τους είναι >70 με υποκείμενα νοσήματα (ΣΔ2, ΑΠ, ΜΣ) τα οποία συνάδουν με υπογοναδισμό.
Γι αυτό το ηθικό δίδαγμα είναι ότι ευγοναδικά επίπεδα (ΦΤ της Τ) έχουν καλύτερη πρόγνωση 
Εκεί εξυμνείται λοιπόν η χρησιμότητα της TRT

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ένα νέο βίντεο σχετικά με την αποτελεσματικότητα της τεστοστερόνης σε καρκινοπαθείς

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με την επίδραση της ορμονικής αποκατάστασης στην κατάθλιψη

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με τις επιδράσεις της ορμονικής αποκατάστασης στη σωματική διάπλαση

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με τη βελτίωση της λίμπιντο κατά τη διάρκεια της ορμονικής αποκαταστάσεως

----------


## jessie pavelka

Καλησπέρα,

Υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση για το ότι ένας νέος άνθρωπος με χαμηλή LH, FSH & T αλλά με χαμηλή επίσης την SHBG και τις υπόλοιπες ορμόνες του σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα, κάνει μια θετική αλλαγή στη ζωή του (συναναστρέφεται, κάνει σεξ) και καταλήγει μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες να έχει διπλάσια επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης και σχεδόν τετραπλάσια επίπεδα LH & FSH; Μπορεί λόγω κατάθλιψης ένας άνθρωπος να κλείσει ή να μειώσει  μόνος του την παραγωγή ορμονών επειδή απλά δεν τις χρειάζεται; Δηλαδή κάποιος που είναι όλη μέρα σπίτι του, δεν έχει ούτε ενδιαφέρεται για σεξ ή πολλές συναναστροφές, αυτόματα αυτό να στείλει σήμα στον εγκέφαλο λέγοντας «δεν χρειάζεσαι τόσο πολύ, θα παράγω μόνο τα απαραίτητα». Επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας; Ίσως με ψυχολογική υποστήριξη μπορεί κάποιος, η μαγνητική του οποίου δείχνει ότι δεν έχει ανεπάρκεια, να συνέλθει χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Επιστημονικά δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ όμως γιατί να υπάρχει τέτοια αναστροφή.

Διαβάζω πρόσφατα ότι η χαμηλή SHBG συνδέεται με τον διαβήτη, επίσης κανένας δε μπορεί να εξηγήσει ποια η λειτουργία της εκτός από το ότι δεσμεύει την ολική Τεστοστερόνη και συμβάλει στην τιμή της ελεύθερης τεστοστερόνης. Άτομα που κάνουν χρήση φιναστεριδης για μερικά χρόνια καταλήγουν με υψηλή SHBG και λαϊκά «κομμάτια», δεν μπορούν να την ρίξουν με τίποτα. Ποια η γνώμη σας;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με την αποκατάσταση τραυματισμών στην ορμονική αποκατάσταση

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση για το ότι ένας νέος άνθρωπος με χαμηλή LH, FSH & T αλλά με χαμηλή επίσης την SHBG και τις υπόλοιπες ορμόνες του σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα, κάνει μια θετική αλλαγή στη ζωή του (συναναστρέφεται, κάνει σεξ) και καταλήγει μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες να έχει διπλάσια επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης και σχεδόν τετραπλάσια επίπεδα LH & FSH; Μπορεί λόγω κατάθλιψης ένας άνθρωπος να κλείσει ή να μειώσει  μόνος του την παραγωγή ορμονών επειδή απλά δεν τις χρειάζεται; Δηλαδή κάποιος που είναι όλη μέρα σπίτι του, δεν έχει ούτε ενδιαφέρεται για σεξ ή πολλές συναναστροφές, αυτόματα αυτό να στείλει σήμα στον εγκέφαλο λέγοντας «δεν χρειάζεσαι τόσο πολύ, θα παράγω μόνο τα απαραίτητα». Επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας; Ίσως με ψυχολογική υποστήριξη μπορεί κάποιος, η μαγνητική του οποίου δείχνει ότι δεν έχει ανεπάρκεια, να συνέλθει χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Επιστημονικά δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ όμως γιατί να υπάρχει τέτοια αναστροφή.
> 
> Διαβάζω πρόσφατα ότι η χαμηλή SHBG συνδέεται με τον διαβήτη, επίσης κανένας δε μπορεί να εξηγήσει ποια η λειτουργία της εκτός από το ότι δεσμεύει την ολική Τεστοστερόνη και συμβάλει στην τιμή της ελεύθερης τεστοστερόνης. Άτομα που κάνουν χρήση φιναστεριδης για μερικά χρόνια καταλήγουν με υψηλή SHBG και λαϊκά «κομμάτια», δεν μπορούν να την ρίξουν με τίποτα. Ποια η γνώμη σας;


ελατε απο το ιατρειο να σας  εξετασω

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νέο βίντεο σχετικά με τη σχέση bro science και επιστήμης

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ένα νέο βίντεο σχετικά με την πιθανότητα υπογονιμότητας και στειρότητας στην ορμονική αποκατάσταση, που για κάποιους είναι επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα

----------

